# 870 Express Super Magnum F/S



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Its shoots the 3 1/2 inchers? that's a killer price for that if it does!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

It does, it is...

someone better grab it before i change my mind! :juggle:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold, pp.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Still for sale, gentelman that had spoke for it didnt show yesterday...


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

Bump for a good deal. If I hadn't have just bought a Nova, I would have been all over this.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump, still here.

Did i mention its a 3 1/2?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been trying to convince the wife.... Still trying


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

She does know what they go for new right?​


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Longgun, if I tell her that I'll get in trouble about the real value of things I've already bought!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold pp...


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

did it finally sell?


----------

